# EMS and relationships



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

Just curious how many of you met your husband/wife/significant other while working in EMS.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just curious how many of you met your husband/wife/significant other while working in EMS.



I met my girlfriend in EMT class.  Going on a year and a half.  Does that count? B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

I met my ex fiance during trauma course (prereq for our paramedic school). She met her current husband at the service we both worked for (my ex-partner).


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2011)

Met my wife while working in EMS. She has nothing to do with medicine. She was working as a translator at the time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

That brings me to my next question. Do you feel it is easier or harder to maintain a relationship with another person in the EMS field as compared to someone who is not EMS.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> I met my girlfriend in EMT class.  Going on a year and a half.  Does that count? B)



It's longer than most of my relationships so I think so.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> That brings me to my next question. Do you feel it is easier or harder to maintain a relationship with another person in the EMS field as compared to someone who is not EMS.



Works both ways.

I cannot talk about all parts of my day or life, but it is nice to have some connection to the world outside of medicine.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Mrs Brown may or may not be an RSI qualified Intensive Care Paramedic which means Brown had best be on Browns best behaviour .....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I met my ex fiance during trauma course (prereq for our paramedic school). She met her current husband at the service we both worked for (my ex-partner).



:blink: That's a kind of convoluted relationship setup.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> :blink: That's a kind of convoluted relationship setup.



Sounds about par for the course.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> :blink: That's a kind of convoluted relationship web.



Heh, it's even worse since the start of her relationship with my partner was before our relationship ended.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow....ok then. :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, it's even worse since the start of her relationship with my partner was before our relationship ended.



Ouch. 

On another note...  I sometimes wish my fiancé was part of the EMS world. But its nice to leave that part of me for a while and escape


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, it's even worse since the start of her relationship with my partner was before our relationship ended.



This was quite the thread to read. ^_^  Every time someone posted the plot thickened, lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma said:


> This was quite the thread to read. ^_^  Every time someone posted the plot thickened, lol.



Lol, and that's why I try to tell new EMTs that sleeping with coworkers is not hte best idea... Now ED nurses on the other hand...


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Lol, and that's why I try to tell new EMTs that sleeping with coworkers is not hte best idea... Now ED nurses on the other hand...



The rule is:

Never sleep with a nurse you don't plan to marry.

Infact it is not a rule, it is a commandment as well as the 37th strategem (which was lost) 

The amount of general havoc that the breakup creates rivals that of any disaster. From the prehospital people, to cops, to doctors, it affects everyone.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 2, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> The rule is:
> 
> Never sleep with a nurse you don't plan to marry.




Thats one of those rules thats meant to be broken, right?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thats one of those rules thats meant to be broken, right?



In the same way as breaking the rule:

"never try to catch a nuclear bomb"

experiment at your own risk.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> In the same way as breaking the rule:
> 
> "never try to catch a nuclear bomb"
> 
> experiment at your own risk.



Ah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's the middle school version of "my ex is now married to my old partner".  This is what I had to deal with today.B)

A and B dated for a whole 3 months.  (That's a long time, if you're 13.) B decides that C might be more fun to kiss, so B and C proceed to start necking.  Smack in the middle of my classroom, during study hall, where everyone can see.  

I have a squirt bottle for stuff like this, so it ended fast, but not before A walked by in the hall and saw it.  A big fat girl fight resulted and I had to sweep up hair weave from my floor. 

A and B have my last class of the day together, and I'm still not sure how B didn't get his stupid self killed. He sat there the whole 90min and made comments about C's kissing ability.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 2, 2011)

Delete my post. Probably wasn't family friendly enough forthe boards. Lol


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma said:


> Here's the middle school version of "my ex is now married to my old partner".  This is what I had to deal with today.B)
> 
> A and B dated for a whole 3 months.  (That's a long time, if you're 13.) B decides that C might be more fun to kiss, so B and C proceed to start necking.  Smack in the middle of my classroom, during study hall, where everyone can see.
> 
> ...



A fine display of what in anthropology is known as "mating behavior."

Aren't primates fun?


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 2, 2011)

My wife and I met in paramedic school. We've been married a little over 7 years now. 

It's nice to have someone who understands but at times EMS tends to dominate our life. Doesn't help that we're both supervisors so work tends to follow us home. 

I think it all depends on the people. Right now we have 7 married couples in our area and more than I count company wide. I havnt really noticed any employees that are dating.


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> A fine display of what in anthropology is known as "mating behavior."
> 
> Aren't primates fun?



I wish the primates' parents would have taught them where it was appropriate to display that _practice_  mating behavior.  

And it is *so* practice behavior because if it's not, my job gets infinitely more "fun" 3-5 months later when everyone figures out that they've skipped the practicing part. :wacko:


----------



## Aprz (Mar 3, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> In the same way as breaking the rule:
> 
> "never try to catch a nuclear bomb"
> 
> experiment at your own risk.


So just let it drop?


----------



## MasterIntubator (Mar 3, 2011)

From my experience.... I would have to say that my non-ems relation has lasted way longer than my EMS ex relation.  It had to do with personality types.  Yes, we understood things, we ran call together, and worked well together... but we knocked heads more than we cared for. I met her doing EMS.

My current wife of a gazillion years has some medical knowledge, but no real clue what I do each day, but understands that we both need a shoulder and space at times without explaining why... and we are good with that.  I leave work at work, and home at home.  I met her in the mountains far from civilization.  Yeee haw.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 3, 2011)

This thread is rather entertaining. ^_^


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 3, 2011)

Brown does not see EMS harming Browns relationship with Mrs Brown

Mind you being a blind bugger, Brown doesn't see that well so who knows ....


----------



## skills82 (Mar 3, 2011)

My fiance is not in EMS, but is an ultrasound tech. Its nice having someone in the medical field so we can talk about things and understand each other. Its funny how our families ask about the crazy things we have seen and done. Then again when I take her out to dinner we have to make sure we aren't talking to loud since many people out there can't stomach what is talked about while they eat. 

I will have to say I do enjoy having someone that is in the medical field that can relate and be there for those tough times.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 3, 2011)

All very interesting. I come from the airline business where most folks date and eventually marry other people in the airline business. Mostly it works out this way because people outside of the business don't understand how the job works so it avoids issues down the road. Unfortunately it also causes a lot of AIDS cases (Airline Induced Divorce Syndrome). Sounds like things aren't all that different in the EMS/Medical field.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 3, 2011)

Aprz said:


> So just let it drop?



try not to be under it when it does.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> All very interesting. I come from the airline business where most folks date and eventually marry other people in the airline business. Mostly it works out this way because people outside of the business don't understand how the job works so it avoids issues down the road. Unfortunately it also causes a lot of AIDS cases (Airline Induced Divorce Syndrome). Sounds like things aren't all that different in the EMS/Medical field.


Switch airline for ambulance in that acronym and it is very accurate for EMS too.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 3, 2011)

I met my husband in 1992, and we started dating in 1994.  We got married in 2000, and spent that decade replicating.

We've been in or around EMS the whole time, and have a great marriage.


----------



## Putrid Existence (Mar 4, 2011)

My girlfriend of 3 years (she's an RN) works at one of the hospitals I'm having my ER clinicals at, if that's worth anything. I'm constantly talking her ear off about what I've been learning in school, and she's definitely helped me learn and understand a lot of things. Let's just see how things go after I graduate and, hopefully, get a job (and apply to my school's paramedic program, but that's for later).


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 4, 2011)

I've dated EMTs, fooled around with EMTs and nurses, dated people who worked in the ER, and dated people outside of emergency services.

I got to say, I have had longer relationships with people outside of EMS, outside of the healthcare system, and emergency services.  and hopefully will be marrying someone who doesn't work in EMS.

It is a little hard, since I work FT nights and she worked monday to friday 9am to 5pm.  but she has gotten used to my schedule, and I gotten used to hers.  it's all about compromise and adjusting to your other half's life, which you need to do in every relationship.

Not that I didn't have a lot of fun with the EMS and ER staff


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 4, 2011)

My current girlfriend is a part-time EMT for the service I work at, which doesn't really concern me all too much since she's in PA school.


----------



## truetiger (Mar 4, 2011)

Girlfriend is a teacher...I actually like it that she doesn't ask about the specifics of my day.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2011)

I met my exboyfriend because of EMS.


----------



## Bullets (Mar 4, 2011)

Current GF is an EMT, met her on a water rescue call. We are both on the regional water rescue team. Shes a rescue swimmer (re: surface rescue/lifeguard) and im a Diver (re:recovery!) We are both EMTs who work 911 too. Shes my first "in-field" relationship and i love it. Its lasted longer then any other relationship ive ever had. She understand when i say "i dont want to talk about it right now" and lets me go. Non Emergency responding personnel dont get that. Shes also far more accepting of the job risks then outsiders


----------



## Nelg (Mar 7, 2011)

I met mine a bit before I went into EMT school. Been dating for 2 years come June. She's been very supportive, and we've talked about what may or may not come about on the job. She's studying to be a dietrician, and even though I've joked at her to go for her RN or be an EMT too, I think she's just as content with me doing all that and her being oblivious to what happens in an ambulance. 

She likes to be let in a lot, but she also understands the "I don't want to talk about it" syndrome.

She's also the only woman I've dated longer then a month


----------



## slb862 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am with an over the road trucker (how opposite can you be), and I met him when he showed up at the hospital where I work for a random pee test.  Shy bladder and we talked for 2 hours... and the rest is history.  Been together for over 6 years.  We call each other a DA (you can interpret) lovingly (our neighbor is actually the DA).  And he tells me he is a "Trucker MD" haha and than he tells me he is hauling EMTy brains.  He is a dork, but he is my dork. And I love him.


----------

